# Squidgy resin head alternatives



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

In my last few trips I've had a heap of missed hook ups using Squidgy resin heads in shallow water. These are great jigheads for fishing the shallows but I reckon the hook is too damn thick and could be the reason for the missed hookups. Is there a similar jighead with a finer wire? 
One which didn't get away...


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

hey sean try the TT hidden weights they go down to 1/60th


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

justcrusin said:


> hey sean try the TT hidden weights they go down to 1/60th


Funny you mention that Dave, but that's exactly what I did. Still think the resin heads drop a bit slower and glide a bit straighter, plus the little keeper on the hook is a real bonus. Hence I reckon if there was a finer wire version of this hook it would be the best on the market. Then again, wtfeck would I know!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

TT hidden weights are the best for breaming.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

your right amte mate TT's are the best you will get at the moment, nitros are good too but dont go light enough for what you want. You could try the gama unweighted hooks


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Not sure if this is factual for any one else, but i think one of the issues with the resin heads is they dont always sink 'right way up'.

I noticed when using them the thicker hook you mention means that the weight of the hook would have them sinking updie down, they would often right themselves on retrieve (due to eye placment more than anything else). i pressume when i use the normal lead heads, or hidden weights the hook weight (bend and point) is counteracted by the lead, but the resin head didnt allow this. 
On some plastics that trail the tail well up it was ok, but not all....

I moved away from the resin heads for this reason.

Just a thought.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've never understood why the squidgy finesse and resin heads use such a heavy gauge wire while the ball head jigs use a lighter one. Seems back to front!


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2008)

A few years ago I can remember Starlo saying he fished Aberdeen hooks on Squidgy Bugs for the surface. I have tried it for the Bass & it works OK but you are pretty limited with casting distance especially if it is windy.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Buy squidgy stealth prawns. 
They come with a resin head on a much finer gauge hook than the tarpon hooks they use on the others. You only get one per packet though.
I have no idea why they don't sell these hooks seperately :?


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

blueyak said:


> Buy squidgy stealth prawns.
> They come with a resin head on a much finer gauge hook than the tarpon hooks they use on the others. You only get one per packet though.
> I have no idea why they don't sell these hooks seperately :?


Thanks for the tip blueyak!


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

The only way I've seen resin heads used successfully on Bream is worked quickly, twitched quickly, cast with the wind at extremely aggressive fish in murky water. In other words, it has to be just about the precise conditions in every way.

Weed-less rigs or worm hooks are the way to go if you want to fish the top water with SP's. I've tried and have never been able to get a resin-head to swim "right".


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Why not rigg the plastics weedless using a worming hook? I do this funnily enough with the squidgy prawns, also with the wrigglers...


----------

